# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  [ Khuyến Mãi ] The Ocean Villas Đà Nẵng tiết kiệm 5.083.000đ/1đêm.

## mrletiep

The Ocean Villas                 Sơn Trà - Điện Ngọc , Ngũ Hành Sơn , Đà Nẵng           *Chi tiết*   Hãy cảm nhận một không gian trong vắt giao hòa giữa đất và trời, nối liền giữa mây và nước. Một thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng tuyệt vời theo tiêu chuẩn 5 sao chỉ có tại THE OCEAN VILLAS – ĐÀ NẴNG.    *Ưu đãi đặc biệt giảm** 50%* *dành tặng quý khách hàng Mytour tới hết 31/10/2012!* *Bao gồm:*    - 1 đêm nghỉ tại The Ocean Villas. - Wifi, bữa sáng miễn phí. - Giảm 10% dịch vụ Golf dành cho 2 người. - Thuế và phí dịch vụ. *Chú ý:* - Khuyến mại áp dụng tới 31/10/2012. - Miễn phí cho trẻ tới 5 tuổi. Trẻ em từ 6 đến 11 tuổi phụ thu 105.000đ bữa sáng. *- Phụ thu thêm giường*t (27/4-2/5, 2/9): 1.050.000đ/1đêm.*- Phụ thu ngày lễ tế* : 1.052.000đ/1giường/1đêm.    *Liên hệ nhận ưu đãi:*(Chi tiết:   cho mỗi lần đặt phòng.*tích lũy được 2-5% điểm thưởng*Đặt phòng với mytour, bạn sẽ   info@mytour.vn.*Email:*  mytourvn – Skype: mytourvn.*Ym!:* 04 6329 7286/ 098 45 44 333*Điện thoại:*   51 Lê Đại Hành – Hai Bà Trưng – Hà Nội.*Mytour.vn,* Hãy để Mytour giúp bạn khởi đầu những niềm vui mới!  )

----------


## thuty

Mấy triệu 1 đêm lấy tiền đâu ra :-ss

----------

